# My Post-apocalyptic novel- free on Kindle 7/24-7/25



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

Angie, I'm pretty sure it's okay to post here, since there used to be plenty of free book threads, but if not, feel free to delete or move.

Hi all,
I've been on this board for years, although I don't post much. I know a lot of you like free books--who doesn't? My book, _Until the End of the World_, will be free 7/24-7/25 on Amazon.

It's post-apocalyptic zombie lit. Don't be scared of the zombies  --it's more a story of hope, survival and true love. 

I will say that the book does contain some language, mild sexual content (more references than anything overt), and violence (well, it _is_ zombies--and both kinds, I might add). The narrator's parents were preppers, as is a major character later in the book. The main character is a liberal, as were her parents. Liberal preppers? What?! Yes, we do exist. 

So, check it out if you're interested. And I always appreciate reviews.
Until the End of the World

Thanks!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Couldn't wait. Pawned my diamonds and bought it.


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey, thanks!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Good looking reviews.
I'll be getting it and looking forward to reading it.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Just bought it. I love "meeting" new authors!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I went ahead and bought it, too.
Sounds really good from the reviews.

Nice to have authors drop by and tell us of their books.

Looking forward to reading this (after I finish the book I am on now).


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll bite! Good reviews , I'll read it tomorrow and hopefully add to them!


----------



## unregistered358895 (Jul 15, 2013)

Added it to my ever expanding reading list. It will be a while before I can get to it, but I WILL get to it.

I'm also an author and I know how important those reviews are. Good luck with your endeavors and I hope your free campaign gets you lots of new readers!


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

Grabbed it!! Thanks, always like to see new authors.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

got it thank you.:icecream:


----------



## wunderdarling (Feb 9, 2012)

Just downloaded....


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Got it, thanks.
Always looking for more to add to my reading list


----------



## Riverrat (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks...will post a review after I read...just may take a bit....


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you, everyone! Looking forward to hearing your opinions.


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you very much!


----------



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

Liberal preppers? Who'da thunk it?  

I picked it up. Thanks!


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

seedspreader said:


> Liberal preppers? Who'da thunk it?
> 
> I picked it up. Thanks!


Maybe we're more Liberal-tarians...is that even possible?


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Thank you! I downloaded and will leave a review after I've read your book.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Just started reading it. Very well written. You have a good way of introducing the characters and the "problem" at the same time, seamlessly.


----------



## charmd2 (Apr 14, 2011)

Grabbed it, it will go in my 50 page or so que on my kindle, one of these days it will be the book of the day and I will read it.  thanks for the download


----------



## AuntKitty (Oct 25, 2004)

Great read! Eextremely well written. You don't know me, but I don't say that lightly. I'm a frustrated editor and always complain about mistakes in books, even some really big name authors. I only noticed 2 small things in your book. I liked the pacing of the plot and the happy ending. I still learned some things even though you didn't try to cram as much "prepper" info into every paragraph as you could like some do. This is a book that will bring people gently into the prepper mindset. Congratulations! Even though I downloaded it for free, I liked it so much I am going back to buy it tomorrow so you get paid. Thanks again! 

Kitty


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

Just got through reading it, glad I had a little time off cause I could not put it down! I read a lot of the apocalyptic genre but have never read one with a woman author. Have to say it was an excellent book and will recommend it to all, after you charge for it! You deserve to be paid! The character building was well done, I felt I knew each character in depth. All aspects of the story flowed smoothly, no confusion ever. Information was interesting without becoming tedious, which many prepped/apocalypse style books tend toward.

Thank you for allowing us to read your work.


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

Maura said:


> Just started reading it. Very well written. You have a good way of introducing the characters and the "problem" at the same time, seamlessly.


Thank you!



AuntKitty said:


> Great read! Eextremely well written. You don't know me, but I don't say that lightly. I'm a frustrated editor and always complain about mistakes in books, even some really big name authors. I only noticed 2 small things in your book. I liked the pacing of the plot and the happy ending. I still learned some things even though you didn't try to cram as much "prepper" info into every paragraph as you could like some do. This is a book that will bring people gently into the prepper mindset. Congratulations! Even though I downloaded it for free, I liked it so much I am going back to buy it tomorrow so you get paid. Thanks again!
> 
> Kitty


Aw, thanks so much! And I'd love to know the two things you found. Even though I had many beta readers, those typos/issues still fall through the cracks. It's amazing how much we can miss.
It'd be cool if I inspire some younger people to prep--two of my good friends have started prepping after reading my book! 



Ambereyes said:


> Just got through reading it, glad I had a little time off cause I could not put it down! I read a lot of the apocalyptic genre but have never read one with a woman author. Have to say it was an excellent book and will recommend it to all, after you charge for it! You deserve to be paid! The character building was well done, I felt I knew each character in depth. All aspects of the story flowed smoothly, no confusion ever. Information was interesting without becoming tedious, which many prepped/apocalypse style books tend toward.
> 
> Thank you for allowing us to read your work.


Thank YOU! I know, I don't like when books turn into a manual for prepping/survival, either. I read a lot of the apocalyptic genre, too, and I have spent years wishing for one that was written by a woman. I just decided to write the darn thing!

Thank you, everyone!


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

Also, if any of you have the time I would love some (short, simple--no novels required  ) reviews on Amazon! 



Timberrr said:


> Added it to my ever expanding reading list. It will be a while before I can get to it, but I WILL get to it.
> 
> I'm also an author and I know how important those reviews are. Good luck with your endeavors and I hope your free campaign gets you lots of new readers!


Thanks! Is there anywhere I can buy something of yours?


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

just finished your book last night,realy enjoyed it, great read, am waiting for a second one...:kung:


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

puddlejumper007 said:


> just finished your book last night,realy enjoyed it, great read, am waiting for a second one...:kung:


Thank you! I'm working on it.  There's so much hoopla that goes into formatting (which I am now doing for the print version) and marketing that I'm desperate to get back to actual writing!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I just received a message from Amazon saying my review helped someone decide to buy your novel. I noticed you have quite a few reviews, all positive. Must be us and your other friends. How many have you sold/given away?


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

Maura said:


> I just received a message from Amazon saying my review helped someone decide to buy your novel. I noticed you have quite a few reviews, all positive. Must be us and your other friends. How many have you sold/given away?


Thanks for reviewing! I've only sold just over 50. Gave away over 1800. Hoping some of those people will review when they get to reading the book. *tapping fingers on table*  I also have a couple of online reviewers who are supposed to be getting to it soon.

I do know a few of the people who reviewed, but the majority are strangers--so I'm hoping that's a good sign! Thanks again!


----------



## titiana (Sep 17, 2009)

I loved your book. downloaded it on your free day (thank you so much for letting us know) and read it in a day. and I plan on having my life partner read, he loves zombies and hopefully will increase his prepper interest.

Very good job.


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

titiana said:


> I loved your book. downloaded it on your free day (thank you so much for letting us know) and read it in a day. and I plan on having my life partner read, he loves zombies and hopefully will increase his prepper interest.
> 
> Very good job.


Thank you!


----------



## elizaloo (Jul 5, 2010)

My favorite genre! Stopped by Amazon and picked it up, can't wait to read it. I will leave a review once I finish it. Good luck to you.


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

elizaloo said:


> My favorite genre! Stopped by Amazon and picked it up, can't wait to read it. I will leave a review once I finish it. Good luck to you.


Thanks a lot!


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

well done! I enjoyed the story and the writing style.

reminded me a bit of Kathy in FL's/MJOTZY story... another of my favorite zombie stories


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

K.B. said:


> well done! I enjoyed the story and the writing style.
> 
> reminded me a bit of Kathy in FL's/MJOTZY story... another of my favorite zombie stories


Thanks! Is that on the board here? I'd love to read it!


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

Haven't seen it on here, but it has been available at a number of sites.

I think she has a separate blog address for each long story at this point. 
http://mjoyzy.blogspot.com/2011/11/august-it-begins.html

Here is what I think is the original thread at Zombie Squad. Way more entertaining than just the story due to comments by other people posting, but at 300+ forum pages, it is really long!
http://www.zombiehunters.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=113&t=35300&sid=807c0f1339d73a08f17a9dd1e001d25a


----------



## mldrenen (Nov 29, 2007)

just bought it and downloaded it. finishing another book tonight, and then this one's in the hot seat.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Finished it last night and added to your collection of 5-star Amazon reviews. Very well done, I particularly notice and appreciate the total lack of mind-clamping typos or grammar and usage mistakes. There is one "apocalypse novel by a woman" that my wife and I also *really* enjoyed that I have to recommend: "The Things That Keep Us Here" by Carla Buckley. http://www.amazon.com/The-Things-Th...1-2-catcorr&keywords=things+that+keep+us+here The theme is one of family and neighborhood coping with H5N1 pandemic with gradual JIT supply system unraveling, very much from a wife and mother's perspective. The Kindle edition seems a bit pricey now but a used hardcover looks quite reasonable.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you, Mouso! I downloaded your book and started reading it, but didn't finish yet, only because my kindle battery died! Excellent so far!


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

K.B. said:


> Haven't seen it on here, but it has been available at a number of sites.
> 
> I think she has a separate blog address for each long story at this point.
> http://mjoyzy.blogspot.com/2011/11/august-it-begins.html
> ...


I'll check it out, thanks!



mldrenen said:


> just bought it and downloaded it. finishing another book tonight, and then this one's in the hot seat.


Thank you!



DryHeat said:


> Finished it last night and added to your collection of 5-star Amazon reviews. Very well done, I particularly notice and appreciate the total lack of mind-clamping typos or grammar and usage mistakes. There is one "apocalypse novel by a woman" that my wife and I also *really* enjoyed that I have to recommend: "The Things That Keep Us Here" by Carla Buckley. http://www.amazon.com/The-Things-Th...1-2-catcorr&keywords=things+that+keep+us+here The theme is one of family and neighborhood coping with H5N1 pandemic with gradual JIT supply system unraveling, very much from a wife and mother's perspective. The Kindle edition seems a bit pricey now but a used hardcover looks quite reasonable.


I've heard of that book--will definitely read now, it sounds good. Thank you for the review, I really appreciate them. Oh, and I despise typos. I am even crazy about my simple posts on HT, forget a novel! If you found any, feel free to give me a shout, they're very good at hiding when you've almost memorized your own work. 

And my husband knows everything about grammar--he's a college writing teacher. So that works out well. I know a lot, but he talks about things like appositive phrases and independent clauses while I stare at him blankly and then say, "Okay, so comma or no comma?" 



shannsmom said:


> Thank you, Mouso! I downloaded your book and started reading it, but didn't finish yet, only because my kindle battery died! Excellent so far!


Thank YOU!


----------



## WoolyBear (Nov 9, 2011)

Just finished reading your book today. Enjoyed it immensely. BUT.. I have a question- Is there going to be another book? Maybe about the side characters - like the family in the campground, Cassie's brother??? Peter's journey? and...and...and... Please tell me there is going to be another book, pretty pretty please.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I missed the free offering, but after reading this thread and the growing number of reviews I actually purchased the book. A rare occurance for me! I've only read the first 15 pages, but am hooked. It will take me a week to finish as I only read before bed, but will post a review when I'm finished. Thanks for telling us about it.


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

I am almost finished reading your book and will certainly give it a great review. It's very well written. I've had a hard time putting it down. A sequel would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

WoolyBear said:


> Just finished reading your book today. Enjoyed it immensely. BUT.. I have a question- Is there going to be another book? Maybe about the side characters - like the family in the campground, Cassie's brother??? Peter's journey? and...and...and... Please tell me there is going to be another book, pretty pretty please.


Thanks! There will be a sequel, it's gonna be a while, though.  A good friend wants me to write a short piece about Peter, too. I've thought about it a lot. I'm planning to work on that while I write the sequel and post that for free on Kindle during the wait. 
And the Washingtons might have a part in the sequel, or at least some of them. Not sure yet. But a piece about them would be lots of fun. Hmm...


----------



## Appalachia (Jul 11, 2012)

Just finished today. Very nice work!


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

Belfrybat said:


> I missed the free offering, but after reading this thread and the growing number of reviews I actually purchased the book. A rare occurance for me! I've only read the first 15 pages, but am hooked. It will take me a week to finish as I only read before bed, but will post a review when I'm finished. Thanks for telling us about it.





donnam said:


> I am almost finished reading your book and will certainly give it a great review. It's very well written. I've had a hard time putting it down. A sequel would be greatly appreciated.





Appalachia said:


> Just finished today. Very nice work!



Thank you, thank you and thank you!


----------



## HollidayS (Jul 26, 2013)

I love supporting new artists. Wasn't free, but I did buy the kindle version for 2.99. Best of luck with your book.



mouso said:


> Angie, I'm pretty sure it's okay to post here, since there used to be plenty of free book threads, but if not, feel free to delete or move.
> 
> Hi all,
> I've been on this board for years, although I don't post much. I know a lot of you like free books--who doesn't? My book, _Until the End of the World_, will be free 7/24-7/25 on Amazon.
> ...


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

HollidayS said:


> I love supporting new artists. Wasn't free, but I did buy the kindle version for 2.99. Best of luck with your book.


Thank you, I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

OK mouso, I couldn't imagine reading a zomby apocalypse book, but down loaded your's anyway, because it was free, and I was about done with what I was reading. I've read a lot of terribly written novels, and your's is not one of them. I'm hooked.  I just started it last night and am, surprisingly, really enjoying it. Great writing!


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

vicker said:


> OK mouso, I couldn't imagine reading a zomby apocalypse book, but down loaded your's anyway, because it was free, and I was about done with what I was reading. I've read a lot of terribly written novels, and your's is not one of them. I'm hooked.  I just started it last night and am, surprisingly, really enjoying it. Great writing!


Thank you so much! I told y'all not to be afraid of the zombies.


----------



## Riverrat (Oct 14, 2008)

Great read, I am not a zombie book fan, but really got into this one...Now I have to wait until the next book comes out and you just said that is going to be awhile. I hope you mean a short while...

Had no plans on finishing it by now, but I really got into it and finished it last night. Than you for the free download, and I am looking forward to the next one. 

I really like the way you used your characters. Now there are many ways to go with the next one, and hopefully many more.....


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

Riverrat said:


> Great read, I am not a zombie book fan, but really got into this one...Now I have to wait until the next book comes out and you just said that is going to be awhile. I hope you mean a short while...
> 
> Had no plans on finishing it by now, but I really got into it and finished it last night. Than you for the free download, and I am looking forward to the next one.
> 
> I really like the way you used your characters. Now there are many ways to go with the next one, and hopefully many more.....



Thanks. I'm working on it! Maybe I can sell enough books to hire a mother's helper so I have more time to write.  My two kids are always bugging me--They expect dinner every night, lunch in the afternoon and don't even get me started on breakfast...sheesh!


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Your book was wonderful...so very much enjoyed reading it..


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you, Rainy!


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Had to go buy your book to read this weekend - you have many great reviews! Also had to go buy the other book someone mentioned. You guys are enablers. lol


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you! 
And I so appreciate all the reviews. Seriously, many thanks to all of you.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, phooie! I thought it would take me a week to finish, but I got really hooked by the storyline and ended up reading it in three days. Although not a genre I usually read, this one really grabbed me and I found myself picking it up throughout the day to read a chapter or two. How long do I have to wait for the sequel? AND I agree with whoever said we need to know what happened to Peter on his way to the farm. Plus I want to know what happened to the mother left behind in NYC and Cassie's brother. I know these kinds of novels aren't supposed to be warm-fuzzy kinds, but at least one of those characters need to make it out alive! 
I left you a 5 star review. Thanks for a great read--you are a talented writer.

What can we as a community do to help promote your book besides writing good reviews. I'd love to see this ranked in the top 100 books on Amazon.


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

Belfrybat said:


> Well, phooie! I thought it would take me a week to finish, but I got really hooked by the storyline and ended up reading it in three days. Although not a genre I usually read, this one really grabbed me and I found myself picking it up throughout the day to read a chapter or two. How long do I have to wait for the sequel? AND I agree with whoever said we need to know what happened to Peter on his way to the farm. Plus I want to know what happened to the mother left behind in NYC and Cassie's brother. I know these kinds of novels aren't supposed to be warm-fuzzy kinds, but at least one of those characters need to make it out alive!
> I left you a 5 star review. Thanks for a great read--you are a talented writer.
> 
> What can we as a community do to help promote your book besides writing good reviews. I'd love to see this ranked in the top 100 books on Amazon.


Thank you! The sequel will probably be a year, unless I get more time to write suddenly. I do a lot of drafts. However, I've learned a lot and might be able to forgo a couple of drafts since I won't be making the same mistakes. Well, I hope I won't be. 

The reviews are awesome, thank you! As for the top 100--if you liked it, just spread the word. If enough people buy it, it will get up there. The thought kind of makes me hyperventilate, but in a good way.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I am so sad! I just finished this amazing book last night. I too can't wait for the next one. But next time I will have to limit my reading time so I can enjoy it longer.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

mouso said:


> Thanks. I'm working on it! Maybe I can sell enough books to hire a mother's helper so I have more time to write.  My two kids are always bugging me--They expect dinner every night, lunch in the afternoon and don't even get me started on breakfast...sheesh!



WHAT? Didn't you just feed them breakfast yesterday? 

I missed the free book days, but based on the reviews here, I might have to part with some actual $$ and buy it. Gotta support our HT authors, right?


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks, Merks!  I love/hate feeling that way about books--you like it so much, but then it ends. *sniff* That's such a compliment. 

Many goats- Seriously. Breakfast. Every. Day. 
And thanks!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Well, I have not finished the book I was already reading, and now have your book set up to read. Looking doubly forward to it after reading all the responses here.


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

Looking forward to hearing what you think, Angie.

I'm back east visiting relatives in MA and heading to VT tomorrow for a few days for some inspiration for the sequel.


----------



## elizaloo (Jul 5, 2010)

Picked up the book, read it and left a review. Can't wait for the sequel !


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

Just finished your novel. I was impressed with the editing; it was a pleasure to read. The last third of the story---I went through 9 tissues--happy & sad. It was great! 

I too, would love to hear about Peter's story, the Washington's, Ana & Penny's mom, and of course Eric. 

I received your book during the free promo; however, it was so such a great read and so entertaining, I've gone back and purchased it. Thanks again!


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

I also gave you a review on Amazon. Thanks again for the great book!


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

stamphappy said:


> Just finished your novel. I was impressed with the editing; it was a pleasure to read. The last third of the story---I went through 9 tissues--happy & sad. It was great!
> 
> I too, would love to hear about Peter's story, the Washington's, Ana & Penny's mom, and of course Eric.
> 
> I received your book during the free promo; however, it was so such a great read and so entertaining, I've gone back and purchased it. Thanks again!


I agree with all of this. I really enjoy Kathy's work that someone else posted about, and yours is in that type of writing style/story also. I really enjoyed it! I'm another one who is sad when a good book is over as I want the characters to continue on. Great job!


----------



## CrossCreek Mom (Aug 21, 2007)

I had missed the free days, but based on reviews here, just bought it ! Looking forward to reading it soon.


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

CrossCreek Mom said:


> I had missed the free days, but based on reviews here, just bought it ! Looking forward to reading it soon.


Thanks!



CottageLife said:


> I agree with all of this. I really enjoy Kathy's work that someone else posted about, and yours is in that type of writing style/story also. I really enjoyed it! I'm another one who is sad when a good book is over as I want the characters to continue on. Great job!


I love to hear that. Thank you!





stamphappy said:


> I also gave you a review on Amazon. Thanks again for the great book!


Thank you! I love reviews so much!



elizaloo said:


> Picked up the book, read it and left a review. Can't wait for the sequel !


Thank you! 
And thank you again to all who left a review. I really appreciate you taking the time to write them. 
Had a good time in VT and found some awesome spots in which to imagine Kingdom Come Farm.  Working on sequel and Peter's story as I head home to OR in the next few days.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I haven't had time to read as much as I have wanted the last couple of days. I'm up to where they're in the tents. And I want to bop a couple of people over the head really hard. But due to some posts here, I have some encouragement that I may not want to bop them by the end of the book.


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

You get a standing ovation at our house! Bravo!! Read the book cover to virtual cover in 4 hours and now my daughter is devouring it! It's an excellent read and you deserve to have it published!


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you, Namastemama!

Angie-maybe you won't want to bop them...


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

OMGoodness, you get five stars from me! Wonderful story. I burned through it last night, looking at the % read at the bottom of my Kindle screen, thinking this story is going to be over too soon!


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you, manygoats!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I JUST finished it.

I have a lot to say about it, but have to do an errand first.

And what I say here, I'll be copying as the review on Amazon.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - about this book....

Well, I don't usually read true Zombie books, but I read what "my" group of people write cause it is almost always good. In that way - this does not disappoint me at all. And yes, I see at least two or three more stories/books that should sprout off this book.

I'm the type that will not watch monster movies, but I remember watching Alfred Hitcock's "The Birds" when teenager, and I wanted to see the horrible parts, but I didn't want to see them - so I'd hide my eyes with my hands, and peek through the fingers. There were several times I was reading peeking through my fingers on this.

Fortunately, between peeking through my fingers at the scarey parts I could get to know and love the main characters of this story. Well, most of the time I loved them - but there were a couple that truly deserved to be left on their own, several times - you'll recognize the type when you read the book - they exist now and you just want to slap the snot out of them. By along the way, the story progresses to where you love all of them and identify the emotions.

And just when they get happy - I have to peek through my fingers again. Whew!

I saw real people emotions that I think we all can identify with within the characters - that was great and this is why I need to get another two or three books written so I can read and find out what happened to main characters that got where they were suppose to end up, and a couple that may still be on their way. I think at least one or two of them still will make it.

Overall - I had to read this book in bits at a time, mostly cause I've been busy - but I had to get ready to peek between my fingers when the tension times happened and I didn't want the character/s to do something - I wasn't ready for it. And some of the people really really rose to the occasion.

So, this is a book I'll recommend to friends to read as it's got the Zombies - and the explanation for them is not so far fetched if you watch the CDC news that comes out - to keep you on edge but the people of this and facing adversity is really something to read and think on.

Thanks for a good book, now when are the others books coming?


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you, Angie!
I know how you feel. DH and I recently watched Evil Dead and I had to peek through my fingers a couple of times.


----------



## charmd2 (Apr 14, 2011)

I just finished it. Quite honestly, one of the best books I have read all year. I was an emotional roller coaster and normally books don`t move me that much. 

It was well written and edited as well. Great job.


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you so much, charmd2!


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

when will the next one come out


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

puddlejumper--hoping to be done by spring.


----------



## bowdonkey (Oct 6, 2007)

Mouso, I just finished your book here in your home state. Outstanding, you're a gifted writer. I'm glad you left out the usual bravado. Am looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you, bowdonkey!


----------



## MERRYMEDIC (Nov 24, 2005)

I read your book and loved it. Suggested it to a friend and she loved it also. Im...patiently waiting for the second one.:banana:


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you, Merrymedic! I'm working on it as we speak (or write)...


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

Can you believe I haven't been on HT since September? Wow. I guess I've been too busy writing, which is why I'm back to revive this old thread (which I hope is okay--I just didn't want to leave you all out of the loop).

Remember I said I was working on the story of Peter's journey? Well, it became a novella (obviously, I'm long-winded), and it's done. As a treat for the people who are patiently waiting for book two, and who gave me such lovely feedback and reviews, I've made it free today and tomorrow.

Here's the link: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ILKGJ6U

As usual, there's some dropping of the F-bomb and violence (I mean, it _is_ zombies), so consider yourself warned!
There's a link to my mailing list at the end of the book, if you want to know when book two is out. 
Thanks! And now I'm going to poke around, even though I should be writing while the kids are in school. Must...leave...HT...but...can't...:grin:

And I can't for the life of me figure out how to edit my original post--maybe it's too old? Sorry about that!


----------



## K.B. (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you very much! It is a good addition to the original story. A nice way to tie up loose ends and open some future paths.


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

Thank you, K.B.! I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you, Mouso! I just purchased it. I have needed a good reading day for a long time and we took tomorrow off (well, mostly, we all know we never get a real day off!).....so guess what I am doing tomorrow!?


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

Shannsmom- Thanks! Enjoy your day off, and I hope you enjoy the novella.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am posting here so I remember to purchase tomorrow!!!


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I just bought it. Can't wait to read it.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

I am rereading the first so I can read the novella. I had forgotten how much I enjoyed it!


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

I just started a book, but I put it on my Amazon.com wish list to get next. Thanks and look forward to reading it!


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

Becka03 said:


> I am posting here so I remember to purchase tomorrow!!!


Thank you, Becka!



Merks said:


> I just bought it. Can't wait to read it.


Thanks, Merks! I hope you enjoy it. It was a lot fun to follow Peter around and write about him.



bama said:


> I am rereading the first so I can read the novella. I had forgotten how much I enjoyed it!


I'm glad it's still good the second time around.  Thanks!



julieq said:


> I just started a book, but I put it on my Amazon.com wish list to get next. Thanks and look forward to reading it!


Thanks, julieq!


----------



## Ambereyes (Sep 6, 2004)

Bought it!! Read it last night, excellent, it continues the story in fine fashion.. Have to add you did a great job with editing, many new writers of the ebooks don't seem to do that very well. Thanks and please keep'em coming!!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

THANK YOU! I've been waiting for this to come out. I missed the free offering as I was out of town, so just purchased it. I will start it as soon as I finish the current book I'm reading. I hope you will continue the series.


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

Becka03 said:


> I am posting here so I remember to purchase tomorrow!!!


Thank you, Becka!



Merks said:


> I just bought it. Can't wait to read it.


Thanks, Merks! I hope you enjoy it. It was a lot fun to follow Peter around and write about him.



bama said:


> I am rereading the first so I can read the novella. I had forgotten how much I enjoyed it!


I'm glad it's still good the second time around.  Thanks!



julieq said:


> I just started a book, but I put it on my Amazon.com wish list to get next. Thanks and look forward to reading it!


Thanks, julieq!


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

Ambereyes said:


> Bought it!! Read it last night, excellent, it continues the story in fine fashion.. Have to add you did a great job with editing, many new writers of the ebooks don't seem to do that very well. Thanks and please keep'em coming!!


Thank you! My husband teaches college English, so I've got a built-in editor. 



Belfrybat said:


> THANK YOU! I've been waiting for this to come out. I missed the free offering as I was out of town, so just purchased it. I will start it as soon as I finish the current book I'm reading. I hope you will continue the series.


Thanks, Belfrybat! I'm working on book two right now. Well, as soon as I'm done with this post.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

I can't wait for book two. Finished the one about peter in one day. Loved it.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm about half-way through it. Tried to stay awake to finish it last night but took some cold med that knocked me out. I'm really liking it, and will leave feedback on Amazon after I've finished it. 
I really appreciate that you didn't leave a cliff hanger ending in your first book. I really don't like it when authors do that and then we have to wait a year or so for the "sequel".


----------



## mouso (Oct 10, 2009)

Belfrybat said:


> I'm about half-way through it. Tried to stay awake to finish it last night but took some cold med that knocked me out. I'm really liking it, and will leave feedback on Amazon after I've finished it.
> I really appreciate that you didn't leave a cliff hanger ending in your first book. I really don't like it when authors do that and then we have to wait a year or so for the "sequel".


Thanks! I don't love cliffhangers either, although sometimes I don't mind them. The second book doesn't end on a major cliffhanger, but at a point where there's still a whole new chapter to tell. Then book three will wrap it up forever.



Merks said:


> I can't wait for book two. Finished the one about peter in one day. Loved it.


Thank you, Merks!


----------

